# River Monsters ...Season 4 starts on DC



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*New season starts at 7pm today on Discovery Channel. There's a marathon on today as well:
*

*9am-River Monsters "Demon Fish" (2009)* - Jeremy Wade journeys up the Congo River in search of the goliath tiger fish.

*10am-River Monsters "Freshwater Shark" (2009)* - Jeremy investigates the bull shark.

*11am-River Monsters "Death Ray" (2009)* - Jeremy Wade heads to the Mekong River in Thailand in search of the giant freshwater stingray.

*12pm-River Monsters "Rift Valley Killers" (2010) *-Jeremy ventures to the dangerous waters of Africa's Rift Valley in search of the mammoth Nile perch.

*1pm-River Monsters "Killer Snakehead" (2010)* -Jeremy swims into the lair of the snakehead, a predatory freshwater fish with a killer reputation.

*2pm-River Monsters "Congo Killer" (2010)* -Jeremy explores the legends and mystery surrounding the Congo River in central Africa.

*3pm-River Monsters "Alaskan Horror" (2010)* -Jeremy fishes in the Alaskan wilderness and searches for a lake monster of native legend.

*NEW 7pm-River Monsters 'American Horrors" (2012)* -Jeremy searches for a modern-day ``Jaws'' in Florida's Indian River Lagoon and investigates underwater predators in Missouri's Lake of the Ozarks.
*
8pm-River Monsters "Hidden Predator" (2009)* - Jeremy travels to South Africa to catch a bull shark lurking in freshwater locales.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks pvr set..


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome! Cant wait!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Just so everyone knows, netflixs has seasons 1 and 2... I cant wait for season 3 thats awesome.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Season 3 was last year this is season 4 :bigsmile:

New episode aired tonight...watching it right now. The episode is called *"Russian Killer"*:
_Jeremy travels to the Amur River in eastern Russia, where a mammoth predator is allegedly
responsible for the disappearances of three fishermen._

next times the episode airs are:
Tuesday 
2am
8am
1pm


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats a big sturgeon , 
i dunno whats left guys, any thoughts on what the next river monster will be ?


----------



## T.aquatic (May 11, 2012)

I was watching the snakehead episode. Got me thinking maybe the snakehead in burnaby central park got on land and take a stroll to somewhere else?... (any news on that snakehead being caught?)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> thats a big sturgeon ,
> i dunno whats left guys, any thoughts on what the next river monster will be ?


River Monsters | Episode List

River Monsters - Wikipedia,(more detailed episode guide at bottom)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks john


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

no problem Shawn...the actual list is in the order they appeared on Animal Planet. Discovery Channel mixed them up for whatever reasons, but that should be the complete list.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Jeremy Wade is a poacher in Season 4 - Episode 6! haha
Tsk tsk tsk. Rule#1: Always check the local fishing regulations before dropping your lines. Think he's been fishing in non-regulated developing countries for way too long 

Surprised he hasn't visited the Skeena River for Chinook, Fraser River sturgeon, Lake Trout in the interior, or Northern Pike in the Northern prairies.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just watching the last episode of season 4 right now.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Same. Went through a few of them. Can't believe he went and flossed spawning sockeye salmon in Alaska. That's the same as dropping a line on the Adams river and catching a red salmon. Gross.

The "chum" salmon he caught in Russia on the Amur river (aka. Hei long Jiang, black dragon river) looks more like a male pink salmon.

That taimen salmon like fish he caught in Mongolia is amazing. Looks like a more aggressive steelhead or lake trout. 

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

that was a cool looking pink pacu he caught for dinner.


----------

